# Aqueon water changer disaster.



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

So.. I have the 50 foot long water changer from Aqueon. I've never owned one like this. The second time I used it (tonight), I decided to try something different. My husband always has to help me... he's stationed at the kitchen sink, while I do the vacuuming. I'm refilling and look down and see the little valve on the vacuum part and think, "if I flip this, and it stops the water flow, I can do this by myself in the future". No need to have my husband stationed at the kitchen sink to turn the water flow on/off.

Well, when you flip that nozzle in the refill mode, it backed up, blew off the faucet and sprayed water all over my kitchen. Wont be doing THAT again.

So... what IS that nozzle for?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

At a guess as I am a python owner myself, you pushed up the bottom of the faucet vent to redirect the water down the tubing but you blocked the flow on the other end towards the tank while the water was at high pressure. - being it came off the faucet I would imagine there is a secondary issue, being proper fitting or age of faucet.

Hope this helps but for others to provide further information I would recommend photos of the components.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the nozzle/ball valve only after I turn off the water at the sink. I then pull the hose out of the tank and turn the nozzle and sit the hose down on the floor to drain after I finish putting in the prime and putting the tops/canopy back on the tank.

You should be able to do water changes all by yourself.

Here is my routine(I do water changes every 2-3 days because I have two tanks and I do them on opposite days):

-I pull all the stuff off the top of my tank so I have good access but I leave the light on top and on so I can see what I am vacuuming.
-I then hook the aqueon up to my sink faucet and put the other end in the tank
-I then turn on both hot and cold all the way on for max pressure
-I then take the siphon bell(big hard plastic thing that you vacuum gravel with) and put it right next to my filter intake(because when I switch it off stuff falls out of the strainer) and then turn off all power to the tank except the lights
-I then vacuum my substrate and all the poop and once poop is all gone I then turn the hot water off and it reduces the pressure and doesn't just waste the hot water
-After all the water I want to remove is gone I pull the hose out of the tank and wait until the pressure from the faucet pulls all the water from the hose and then the hose is empty
-I then sit the siphon bell/hose on top of tank and fill a small glass with tank water and take next to the sink
-I then turn on the hot water all the way and wait till it reaches max temp and then turn it down quite a bit and then turn on the cold water until the water coming out(this is at the sink mind you) matches the water in the glass. 
-I then turn the valve at the sink so the water goes to the tank...but I have to hurry and beat the water to the tank because I have the hose sitting on top of the tank
-when tank is full I go to the bathroom and turn off all the water
-I pull siphon hose from tank and ****turn the valve next to the siphon bell(this is the valve you were wondering about)*****and sit the hose on the ground until I add the prime and then turn the filters back on
-I then take the hose and all back into the bathroom and hold it up in the air and then release both valves and turn on both hot and cold again to the max to suck out all water from the hose

Then I am done!! I know it sounds like a lot but its not really.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It's what you think it is, only it's just for use while vacuuming, so you can set the water flow to siphon detritus and not gravel or sand.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm gonna try it your way razor. Beating the water to the tank might be tricky (50 ft), but I do have some kids I can borrow to make sure the hose doesnt come out of the tank. My husband works late shifts (one of which is tonight) so I'll have to attempt the water change on my own. thanks for the help!

ETA... do they make a skinnier siphon for the end of those Aqueons? The one I have is nice, but it doesnt get all of the substrate (doesnt fit between the rock and the wall of the aquarium). It would probably be easier to just move the rocks, but they are heavy, and the fish hide in them during water changes. Just wondering if there is an attachment you can get... similar to a vacuum cleanrer


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The 70-80 psi of a household tap is usually too much for the vinyl tubing to handle. Plus as you use it the hose tends to slip off the hose barb and start to squeeze out through the compression nut so it's a good idea to remove it and reattach it from time to time.

I have two different procedures for draining and refilling my tanks.

For tanks that I refill with tap water I turn the water off at the sink anytime I need to stop the water flow. I never really use the valve for shutting off the refilling although I do use it for shutting off the draining when I am done.

For tanks that I refill from my RO vat I use the valve on the handle to shut off the water flow. The compression fittings can easily handle the 20-30 psi the pump in my vat produces.

I would also suggest picking up one of those orange rubber handled pinch clamps you can get at hardware stores. I clamp the rim of the tank and run the tubing for the water changer through the gap between the clamp and the tank rim and I don't have to worry about the tube flopping out at all.

Andy


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

I generally do the water changes and vacuuming with a long garden hose with the end cut off. Normally I have one end outside and I start the siphon the old fashioned way, suck on the hose. One day I was doing a large water change and when finished started rolling back up the hose and turned the corner to find I hadn't put enough outside the door and the hose had pulled inside the room, I had drained about 15 gallons of water , right into the living room !


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Sometmes the *Videos * are much better than the written instructions ! 
See Video below..................... 
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/education ... Mgsvzge6-s


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's me in the video by the way.

Andy


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> That's me in the video by the way.
> 
> Andy


 :lol: No way..... you are joking right?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nope. I have been working in R&D for Central Aquatics since July of 2006. Water changers were one of my projects.

Andy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> Nope. I have been working in R&D for Central Aquatics since July of 2006. Water changers were one of my projects.
> 
> Andy


OHHHH!!! Just the man I want to talk to!! So....do you have ANY say over design at all? I would LOVE to see a brass valve with brass fittings that attach to the faucet. Anything that is stronger than that cheap plastic. I would gladly pay $100 for a aqueon siphoning system that used better and stronger valves.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

lilcountrygal said:


> So.. I have the 50 foot long water changer from Aqueon. I've never owned one like this. The second time I used it (tonight), I decided to try something different. My husband always has to help me... he's stationed at the kitchen sink, while I do the vacuuming. I'm refilling and look down and see the little valve on the vacuum part and think, "if I flip this, and it stops the water flow, I can do this by myself in the future". No need to have my husband stationed at the kitchen sink to turn the water flow on/off.
> 
> Well, when you flip that nozzle in the refill mode, it backed up, blew off the faucet and sprayed water all over my kitchen. Wont be doing THAT again.
> 
> So... what IS that nozzle for?


I just did a water change today and used my new Aqueon WC and had the same thing happen except it blew off from the syphon end. I had water all over my house, while I attempted to kink the hose and get back to my laundry room to turn off the tap. What a mess, lessoned learned.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > So.. I have the 50 foot long water changer from Aqueon. I've never owned one like this. The second time I used it (tonight), I decided to try something different. My husband always has to help me... he's stationed at the kitchen sink, while I do the vacuuming. I'm refilling and look down and see the little valve on the vacuum part and think, "if I flip this, and it stops the water flow, I can do this by myself in the future". No need to have my husband stationed at the kitchen sink to turn the water flow on/off.
> ...


I would not kink the hose either...just leave it in the tank and go back to the tap and turn it off there. The cheap plastic valve is not good at holding high water pressure either. Trust me!!


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > lilcountrygal said:
> ...


Yea *Razor* I figured that out after I reattached the syphon and fooled with in the laundry room sink. I'll do just what you said, I even watch the video link provided to confirm my thoughts too.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Steffano2 said:
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Razor,

I think I answered that question when you posted it another thread.

To make the entire assembly out of brass would be financially unrealistic for both the manufacturer and consumer.

Just to develop the molds would cost the better part of $500,000, The part cost for the expensive brass material would be around $30-50 which would make the retail price somewhere around $200-$300.

We would have to sell a helluva lot of them to make back the investment and at that price it's not going to happen. You could break and replace 20-30 of the plastic ones for what it would cost to purchase one brass one.

Sorry,

Andy


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I use the plastic valve on mine all the time, when the excess pressure builds up, it leaks out of the faucet into the tub, so I'm not concerned. But there is A LOT of pressure in that line and i don't like to leave it shut for more than 20 seconds.

I also do the "Mad dash to beat the water to the tank" to make sure the hose doesn't fall out of the tank.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

it's worse if you are running warm water through the hose. Warm water makes the hose soft and more flexible which allows it to swell more and split or slip off the barbs.

We actually have a test standard for this. The units are filled and left to sit with the valve on the gravel tube closed at 70 psi for 10 minutes. The test is repeated three times. We have never had a failure at temperatures cooler than 80 degrees. But once you start going higher than 80 degrees the tubes start splitting or slipping off the barbs.

We also do the same test on competitor brands and they are either the same or worse.

The most important thing to remember is to periodically unscrew and reset the tubing connection at the faucet pump and gravel tube. They do get loose over time just from normal tugging and you can't see it so unless you periodically reset it you may end up with a disconnection.

Andy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> Hey Razor,
> 
> I think I answered that question when you posted it another thread.
> 
> ...


$200? I would pay $125....no problem....I am sure there are many die hard enthusiasts that would pay more than double for a valve that virtually never broke. I do understand the concerns though as far as re-tooling costs go. I just wish that someone would make the initial investment but even then I am not sure how many would have to be mass produced to drive manufacturing costs down. Oh well...guess I will just have to continue making due. Thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

But a replacement faucet pump costs $10 (@Marine Depot)? Even if it could be $125 you could buy 12 of the plastic ones and pay less.

How often are you breaking them?

Andy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> But a replacement faucet pump costs $10 (@Marine Depot)? Even if it could be $125 you could buy 12 of the plastic ones and pay less.
> 
> How often are you breaking them?
> 
> Andy


I am not breaking them all that often but the problem I have run into is them breaking while my LFS are closed because generally I do my WC at night. I should probably just buy a couple spares and be done with it.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep a spare at home myself. I also keep some extra of the black seal gaskets (same as used on a garden hose) as I lose them too.

Andy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> I keep a spare at home myself. I also keep some extra of the black seal gaskets (same as used on a garden hose) as I lose them too.
> 
> Andy


Yeah...going to buy some spares when I can afford it. My next purchase is going to be a gallon of prime...those small bottles are killing my budget.


----------

